# Found Paddle on Filter Plant



## DLR15 (Jun 12, 2006)

Geezer, sounds like that may be my paddle. Lost around 9:30 am Sat morning on Filter Plant just after the wave train. Checked around all day Sat and re-ran FP Sun with no sign of it. Any clues as to where it may be? Thanks


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Like the post says... about a 1/4 mile above the bridge there is a parking area. Park your car there and walk down to the river and look for the paddle. It was leaning up against a tree when we left it. If it's yours, put your name and phone number on it so someone can call you.


----------

